# Snowy Little Creek



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Took a trip to a new creek for me today and had a great time. It was really tough to fish at first, but I ended up with about a dozen small browns. It wasn't a big fish trip, just something to do, given the weather everywhere.

The sad part was that the Blue Fox got no love today. Marabou jigs got a couple, a black sculpin on the fly rod got a few, but the Gulp! emerald shiner was the only thing that could provoke an actual chase. Otherwise, I had to get lucky and put it on their snout.

Gorgeous creek.




























The fish weren't large, but they were fun to catch. I even got to watch a few of them do the spawn dance. They're certainly colored up.




























Biggest of the day:










Just a great little creek to explore. I'll be back next year for sure.



















Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

The spots on that fish are like construction cones!!! :shock: :shock: 

AWESOME!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I love those flukes. I need to do me some more stream fishing next year.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks like a tough little stream to fish LOAH...but you did alright!

Pretty fish man. 8)


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

wicked cool


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Now THAT is stream fishing. Love those granite streams and the frustration which comes along with fishing them. It sure looks familiar and those browns are feisty guys. Kind of reminds me of angry little men living in a harsh environment. Thanks for the report.


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

As always great pictures. Great colors on those browns!


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

Those have got to be some of the best colored browns I've ever seen!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a fun time thanks for the report and photos. 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

You used plastic minnows (scented as well... cue knashing of teeth) for trout on a small stream? Oh the sacrilegiousness of this LOAH fellow.... ha ha!! Glad you got some fish. Looks like it wasn't the easiest place to fish and stay dry either but glad you nailed a few. Makes me want to get out and fish as well.... hmmmm.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

I edited this post just for MartyMcFly73 cuz she felt I was giving it all way....


I recongnize that place!!! I have been hiking and backcountry skiing next to that creek for years. Man is the river level LOW! Did you hit the waterfall?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

?? (Nevermind, please don't expound.)

I hiked about a mile and a half all day. Maybe you're talking about something else.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Your seceret is safe with us. Nicely done, my next backcoutry skiing tour up there this year we will be taking the rods along. Cannot wait to see my buddies faces when we yank out lunch! Seriously you gotta try the waterfall. Pretty sure that place is safe from the masses. It is impossible to locate! 

How was the horse poop? I swear it is bad year round, I have never had so much poop on my ski boots before! It is a shame the spinners we a mess. Jigs and rivers are something I have no experience in. Might need to start learning though. I probably won't hit it until spring so you have a while to enjoy it LOAH.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Your secret is safe w/me too i'll refrain from giving a very detailed description of the location, all but the name. Really?? Come on guys.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

martymcfly73 said:


> Your secret is safe w/me too i'll refrain from giving a very detailed description of the location, all but the name. Really?? Come on guys.


Waterfall and horse poop, yep everyone knows where that is.

We PM'd LOAH about whether the 1st detailed description gave out too much info and that we were willing to re-edit it and he said it was ok. Sorry LOAH for mentioning you again tonight.


----------



## Dagwood (May 12, 2010)




----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

martymcfly73 said:


> Your secret is safe w/me too i'll refrain from giving a very detailed description of the location, all but the name. Really?? Come on guys.


Horse poop and waterfalls.....great now everyone knows where that is!!!!!


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Dagwood said:


>


+1


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

You two wouldn't understand anyway...some things are just too difficult to comprehend. And +1 on the photo.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

martymcfly73 said:


> You two wouldn't understand anyway...some things are just too difficult to comprehend. And +1 on the photo.


If LOAH does not have a problem with it...then you should not martymcfly73. This was not your thread...not your fishing trip....and in no way giving away a fishing spot. The only thing I am having trouble comprehending is why you care so much when no one else does. Save your inflamitory comments for the gutpile k Baxter.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > You two wouldn't understand anyway...some things are just too difficult to comprehend. And +1 on the photo.
> ...


Sorry for posting on YOUR thread sir. It looked like he did care he asked you not to expound. For some reason poor LOAH seems to have his spots outed. That LOAH is a good dude and I hate to see all his hard work and effort ruined when people play the guessing game on location. TDT stop sending me PM's. That is all.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Can I send you a PM McFly?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

.45 said:


> Can I send you a PM McFly?


Permission granted sir. No funny business though...


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

.45 said:


> Can I send you a PM McFly?


send me one two, full of food pics


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I think someone  has a CRUSH on you McFly... -*|*- *(())*


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> I think someone  has a CRUSH on you McFly... -*|*- *(())*


 _/O _/O

Two emails sent.....sorry about your thread LOAH....


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> I think someone  has a CRUSH on you McFly... -*|*- *(())*[/qu
> :shock:


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

LOL 45 actually sent me a PM with a pic of a nice steak i got a great laugh out of it


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Okay, nothing has been outed. I thought the amount of "I know where you were" verbage originally was a bit much (why I said never mind please don't expound), but it's not a big deal. 

It's not some super secret place, but fish numbers aren't really high either and I left the name out on some forums. Just a pretty place to catch some pretty little fish.

It's a place I was told about.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for the great pics, bro.   8)


----------

